

Show HN: Cadet, a jRuby wrapper for Neo4j (including batch insert mode support) - dinosomething

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;karabijavad&#x2F;cadet<p>also, checkout 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;karabijavad&#x2F;congress-graph
for an example of its usage.<p>congress-graph utilizes cadet&#x27;s ability to do neo4j batch insert mode to insert tons of data re: legislators, committees, etc into a graph database in a matter of minutes.<p>cadet also has its own DSL which allows for easy creation of nodes via the following statement:
    Person_by_name(&quot;Javad&quot;).lives_in_to City_by_name(&quot;Chicago&quot;)<p>feel free to ask me any questions.<p>thanks!
======
mark_l_watson
That looks pretty cool.

Does installing the gem install the latest stable 2.* version?

~~~
dinosomething
hey mark, this gem uses neo4j 2.0.3 atm

usually all i have to do is update the jar files located in the following
directory:
[https://github.com/karabijavad/cadet/tree/master/lib/neo4j](https://github.com/karabijavad/cadet/tree/master/lib/neo4j)

and if the interfaces havent changed, it should work fine.

thanks!

